# Survivor HvV - Jumping Ship - OAD 4/29/10



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting that Candice did jump ship and Sandra stuck with the Villains. Russell did waste the idol but also if he has a clue next week he will find it, thing is getting the clue before anyone else. Also I knew it would be in the popcorn as the producers want it hidden, but not too hidden.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Loved Sandra in this episode. She had to stick with her alliance otherwise she would've been exposed. She saw the writing in Candice's face.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I think Rupert made a really big mistake with Candice. I'm pretty sure she was going to go with Russell anyway, but if there was any doubt in her mind, I think Rupert might have made up her mind for her.

Basically, he said "if it doesn't work out tonight, we know Candice is to blame". So here's the way I instantly looked at that. If Candice votes with the Heroes, her fate is in Sandra's hands. If Sandra doesn't vote with the Heroes (ie: her whole "I want Russell gone" was another villain ruse) then the Heroes blame Candice anyway. Of course, trusting Russell is a whole different ballgame, and I doubt he's doing anything more than playing Candice, but she didn't seem to pick up on that. So, from her point of view, Russell is the safer bet than sticking with the Heroes and depending on Sandra.

Regarding the reward, I wonder how annoyed the caretakers were with Amanda rummaging through everything in the estate, picking up every random object.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

That Amanda/Danielle scene wrestling over the HII clue was pathetic. Like a couple of 4 year olds. Colby: "I didn't see what happened. I was just watching Treasure Island." LOL I thought it was going to be a remake that was going to be released soon, like they do on Big Brother, but it was the original. Huge reward there!

Please, please, please get rid of Sandra next week. You've got Candice to replace her. Leave her around and she will ruin everything for the villains.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> I think Rupert made a really big mistake with Candice. I'm pretty sure she was going to go with Russell anyway, but if there was any doubt in her mind, I think Rupert might have made up her mind for her.
> 
> Basically, he said "if it doesn't work out tonight, we know Candice is to blame".


That was Colby who said that. He said to the group, "If this doesn't work, it's Candice's fault. We'll know she's the one who spilled the beans".



> Regarding the reward, I wonder how annoyed the caretakers were with Amanda rummaging through everything in the estate, picking up every random object.


What rummaging? The only thing we saw her touch was the iron, and she asked the curator if she could hold it. While watching the movie, she was just shown lying on the bed staring around the room as her voiceover said she couldn't think of anything else other than wondering where the idol is at. We were shown closeups of some of the objects that were there, but that was the cameraman walking around the room, not Amanda.



TampaThunder said:


> That Amanda/Danielle scene wrestling over the HII clue was pathetic. Like a couple of 4 year olds.


Yeah, that was pretty lame. I also couldn't believe how Amanda claimed to the very end that she shouldn't have "given up" the clue. I don't think Danielle would have let that happen.

So Parvati looked pretty peeved at Russell for using the idol, what with her rolling her eyes at him and hissing, "You wasted one."

I thought it strange that we never saw any pondering by Danielle or Parvati over Danielle's inability to find the idol.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I know I saw Amanda pick up at least one item in the estate and look it over before putting it back on the table during their tour. I also wondered what the staff thought about that. She should have known the producers wouldn't hide the clue in a museum piece, but a month of privation plus a bit of desperation probably affect judgment a bit. 

So long Amanda! She's hot, but I'm glad she won't be in the finals again. If Parv can survive the next TC, she'll pass Amanda in total Survivor game days played. 

Hopefully the villains can stick together long enough to get rid of Colby and Rupert. That would set up a terrific battle for the finals.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> That Amanda/Danielle scene wrestling over the HII clue was pathetic. Like a couple of 4 year olds.


Rules-wise, would Amanda have been able to keep the clue?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Rules-wise, would Amanda have been able to keep the clue?


I want to say yes, because I do recall someone stealing the II once before (but not so blatantly in front of the person who found it. That said, I wonder why Amanda didn't try and make a deal with Danielle. I'll give you back the idol if you guarantee my safety. Something like that. Even if she didn't stick to it, at least she tried. And Colby is such a wimp this time around.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

For being people that have played the game before they sure act like a bunch of idiots. Why does anyone trust someone they have never seen play the game before in an All-Star season? Russell should be on the outs with everyone since they don't know him but they are so stupid to just read him clues and take him on idol hunts with them.

Candice just blew any shot she had at winning the game but getting caught flip-flopping. Colby and Rupert just can't make any moves to their advantage and will be gone shortly. Jeri and Sandra are flying under the radar which looks like it might turn out to be the best strategy to win in the end.

The only consolation I get out of this season is that Russell still thinks him game is perfect and will go down in flames just like last season. He is already out 3 jury votes and Colby and Rupert make at least 5 against him so when he gets to the final 2 or 3 he will end up in 2nd or 3rd making him a two time loser because he continues to forget the bigger picture when playing the game. I also have a feeling that people will associate Parv with Russell and that will burn her in the end. If Jeri or Sandra find a way to make it to the final tribal council they will win.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> For being people that have played the game before they sure act like a bunch of idiots. Why does anyone trust someone they have never seen play the game before in an All-Star season? Russell should be on the outs with everyone since they don't know him but they are so stupid to just read him clues and take him on idol hunts with them.
> 
> Candice just blew any shot she had at winning the game but getting caught flip-flopping. Colby and Rupert just can't make any moves to their advantage and will be gone shortly. Jeri and Sandra are flying under the radar which looks like it might turn out to be the best strategy to win in the end.
> 
> The only consolation I get out of this season is that Russell still thinks him game is perfect and will go down in flames just like last season. He is already out 3 jury votes and Colby and Rupert make at least 5 against him so when he gets to the final 2 or 3 he will end up in 2nd or 3rd making him a two time loser because he continues to forget the bigger picture when playing the game. I also have a feeling that people will associate Parv with Russell and that will burn her in the end. If Jeri or Sandra find a way to make it to the final tribal council they will win.


I've been saying, since Boston Rob went out to watch out for Sandra. She's playing a pretty smart game and she's underestimated. I think she's making friends on the Heroes side if she gets to the final three, she'll have more friends there than Russell or Parv for sure. She can easily explain her vote as one of survival last night to the Heroes, so I don't think, when it comes down to it, they'll be that angry with her. Jeri, did herself a lot of good winning immunity, because now they can't say she's TOTALLY playing a weak game.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> And Colby is such a wimp this time around.


Why, because he didn't want to get in between the babies fighting?

The game has passed him and Jeri by, it is much different then when they first played. The strategy of the game has changes so much with the HII (hate this part of the game. If there was one per season per side that would be OK but this is out of control with a HII every week) and they just are both choosing now to get involved.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Why, because he didn't want to get in between the babies fighting?
> 
> The game has passed him and Jeri by, it is much different then when they first played. The strategy of the game has changes so much with the HII (hate this part of the game. If there was one per season per side that would be OK but this is out of control with a HII every week) and they just are both choosing now to get involved.


No, because he actually wound up taking Danielle's side in the end. A better play would have been to come up with some sort of power play out of it. Maybe some compromise he could have worked out between them. Instead, it's well, Danielle found it, give it back (and why did Amanda even listen to him?)

Colby looks to me as if he really doesn't want to be there, but he's doing it as a favor for Jeff. I keep thinking he and Jeff are friends by the way Jeff talks to him. Jeri, on the hand, seems to have gone from not caring about the game so much, to really playing the game. I think she has adapted to more modern game play, and could actually win this thing.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dbranco said:


> A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


Yes, exactly!!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> That Amanda/Danielle scene wrestling over the HII clue was pathetic.


<Kramer>Ca-ca-ca-cat fight.</Kramer>

Would have been even better if it were Amanda and Parvati.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> hate this part of the game. If there was one per season per side that would be OK but this is out of control with a HII every week


I got to thinking about this last night and I came to the same realization. I don't really like that it has turned into avoiding the HII land mine every single week. I don't know how much of this is just because of Russell and how much is because this is how the game is changing now.

I will say though that in the last couple of weeks I have finally seen Russell being good at the part of the game I like. Usually he talks about the "Russell seed" but I don't really see it playing out like that. But the way he got in Candice's head this week was impressive. And getting Tysin to vote himself out was good too. I'm begrudgingly starting to admit that he isn't just ALL about the HII.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Jeri, did herself a lot of good winning immunity, because now they can't say she's TOTALLY playing a weak game.


Agreed. I didn't like her at all in her season. This time around, except for a little cattiness in the beginning, she has turned into one of the more likeable people left. And I think she looks great. The tan and outdoors do wonderful things to her.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

LOL, if Russell hadn't tossed that one tile down he might have ended up winning the immunity necklace. Who knows how that might have changed things.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

After the votes were read I wanted Rupert to say to Candice "Well, I guess you're a villain now!"


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I guess they were added late. Here you guys go:

Jeff Probst Blog

Dalton Ross Blog


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

dbranco said:


> A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


That's where I though he would go...but he seemed not to care enough.

Russell is playing the same game because he doesn't know he lost the first time. He thinks the same strategy will work because he thinks he already won the million from Samoa. I think Russell is incapable of winning a jury vote this time either. I think Candice is also out because of this last vote. She didn't need to flip for Amanda to go home, the Villains had a 5-4 advantage already. Compound that with the fact that Sandra was willing to flip and she wasted an opportunity to get Parvati out. With the Heroes getting ready to be voted out over the next few weeks, she can't win with the way the jury will be made up.

I don't think Colby or Rupert will make the final 3 unless they put up a string of immunity wins like Colby did in his first season. Even if they do...the jury will be more Villains than Heroes and they have not been impressive enough to win their respect...so they cannot win.

Danielle will not win because she will be seen as riding on Parvati's coattails. Her one immunity win was a gift.

So out of the 8 remaining survivors, only Parvati, Sandra, and Jerri have a real chance of winning. If they make the final 3, only Jerri will not have been a previous winner and might get some votes that way, but I would bet that Sandra or Parvati wins a second time.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I missed the part where Danielle shared the HII clue with Russell. How did that happen?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I got to thinking about this last night and I came to the same realization. I don't really like that it has turned into avoiding the HII land mine every single week. I don't know how much of this is just because of Russell and how much is because this is how the game is changing now.
> 
> I will say though that in the last couple of weeks I have finally seen Russell being good at the part of the game I like. Usually he talks about the "Russell seed" but I don't really see it playing out like that. But the way he got in Candice's head this week was impressive. And getting Tysin to vote himself out was good too. I'm begrudgingly starting to admit that he isn't just ALL about the HII.


HII = too much of a good thing. Russell won't win, unless he's up against Parv. I still think that when it comes down to it, with a jury that has a lot of Heroes on it, they will vote to give the money to someone who hasn't won it before.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

MegaHertz67 said:


> So out of the 8 remaining survivors, only Parvati, Sandra, and Jerri have a real chance of winning. If they make the final 3, only Jerri will not have been a previous winner and might get some votes that way, but I would bet that Sandra or Parvati wins a second time.


Parv has too much Russell blood on her to win. Guilt by association is a big problem in this game. This game is Sandra or Jerri's to lose. Russell/Parv will be dumb enough to bring one of them along to the end and it will burn them.

It will be interesting to see when Russell/Parv try and make their move on the other. Russell knows not to bring Parv along to the end since he is a student of the game and Parv will look for a way to screw Russell before the end. It will cost them at least the others vote but they will think they are golden with Jerri or Sandra beside them and they won't see it coming when they lose.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> HII = too much of a good thing. Russell won't win, unless he's up against Parv. I still think that when it comes down to it, with a jury that has a lot of Heroes on it, they will vote to give the money to someone who hasn't won it before.


Russell is an unknown about winning so even if he is against Parv in the final (highly doubt this will happen unless they go with final 3) I doubt the Hero jury will give it to him over Parv.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> After the votes were read I wanted Rupert to say to Candice "Well, I guess you're a villain now!"


So what is the advantage for Candace of joining in with the Villains? I'm trying to wrap my head around it. She's DEFINITELY not making the final three unless she wins a ton of immunities with the villains. She'd have a better shot at it if she stayed and they flipped Sandra.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

WTF Colby? What a numbskull. Danielle getting to keep the clue is the last thing he should have let happen. He should have tried to get Amanda to give it to him to hold and/or they all read it together. 

Personally, I'm over the whole Hidden Immunity Idol thing. Maybe it's just because Russell (and Parvati, I guess) seems to be the only contestant who knows how to find and use the idols. It's almost an unfair advantage for the guy. He's also great at Jedi-mind-tricking at least one person a week. This week the "Russell Seed" was planted in Candice.

Argh! The Heroes are frustrating! The only thing I feel certain of is that a Villian will win it all.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

wendiness1 said:


> I missed the part where Danielle shared the HII clue with Russell. How did that happen?


She walked over to their clique and was asked "did you get it?" (the clue). She said yes, told her catfight story and off her and Russell went to look for the idol. He found it before she did and hid it in his pocket before she saw him with it and basically walked away leaving her to look in the rain.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MegaHertz67 said:


> That's where I though he would go...but he seemed not to care enough.
> 
> Russell is playing the same game because he doesn't know he lost the first time. He thinks the same strategy will work because he thinks he already won the million from Samoa. I think Russell is incapable of winning a jury vote this time either. I think Candice is also out because of this last vote. She didn't need to flip for Amanda to go home, the Villains had a 5-4 advantage already. Compound that with the fact that Sandra was willing to flip and she wasted an opportunity to get Parvati out. With the Heroes getting ready to be voted out over the next few weeks, she can't win with the way the jury will be made up.
> 
> ...


The thing with Russell is, this is a more savvy bunch than played in Samoa. In Samoa it was all about being likable. In this case, he'll be going up against other "villains". That changes the equation. Is he more or less "likable" than Parv? How about Danielle? Her cat fight didn't help her win over votes. I don't see this vote being about likability as much as being about who played best.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> Argh! The Heroes are frustrating! The only thing I feel certain of is that a Villian will win it all.


Frustrating is too kind a word for how they are playing the game. They just can't keep together. JT was told he was being lied to and chose not to believe them. Candice was fed a line of bull about final 3 and fell for it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> The thing with Russell is, this is a more savvy bunch than played in Samoa. In Samoa it was all about being likable. In this case, he'll be going up against other "villains". That changes the equation. Is he more or less "likable" than Parv? How about Danielle? Her cat fight didn't help her win over votes. I don't see this vote being about likability as much as being about who played best.


Maybe in early seasons it was about playing the best game. Now it is all about who are you least bitter towards at the final tribal. Everyone on the jury right now is bitter at Russell and Parv by association, no way they win over a jury with the "I played the best game defense!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Maybe in early seasons it was about playing the best game. Now it is all about who are you least bitter towards at the final tribal. Everyone on the jury right now is bitter at Russell and Parv by association, no way they win over a jury with the "I played the best game defense!"


Actually I think it's the opposite, with the exception of last season. Since everyone playing has seen the game played, they have their ideas of why someone should win, and who is the "better player". But if you are choosing between Russell, Parv or Danielle, it's a tossup. If you through Jeri or Sandra in the mix, then both can make their case for winning AND were not nasty about it.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> LOL, if Russell hadn't tossed that one tile down he might have ended up winning the immunity necklace. Who knows how that might have changed things.


During the episode I was actually thinking that Russell winning immunity could have worked out well for the Heroes. It would have kept them from potentially hitting his HII which for a while looked like they were going to vote for him and get caught by the HII.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> This week the "Russell Seed" was planted in Candice.


Sandra, too. He told Sandra that he'd flipped a Hero which is what convinced Sandra to vote with the Villains.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> The game has passed him and Jeri by, it is much different then when they first played. The strategy of the game has changes so much with the HII (hate this part of the game. If there was one per season per side that would be OK but this is out of control with a HII every week) and they just are both choosing now to get involved.


I think the HII makes the game so much more fun. And the producers obviously agree, because they've finally realized that rather than having the idea of an HII out there, but making it very difficult to find (several minor clues, meaning it takes several weeks to find), they've now realized that the more times an HII is played at TC, the better the TC is, so now they're immediately reinserting played idols back into the game, and making the clues super easy, so that the HII will always be a threat.


dbranco said:


> A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


Either that, or he should have made Danielle promise that if Amanda gave it back, that Danielle would ensure that the Villains didn't vote for either Amanda or Colby at the next TC. I'm sure Amanda is wishing they'd worked out a deal like that.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> Sandra, too. He told Sandra that he'd flipped a Hero which is what convinced Sandra to vote with the Villains.


She confirmed that for herself by talking to Candace, she did not just take his word for it.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> So Parvati looked pretty peeved at Russell for using the idol, what with her rolling her eyes at him and hissing, "You wasted one."


Parvati is a hypocrite. She used two idols last week, when she didn't have any reason to use two (she could have just used one). But of course, since she made the decision, it was a good one (to her), yet Russell's decision becomes a 'wasted on'. Parvati annoyed me with that last night.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Alpinemaps said:


> Parvati is a hypocrite. She used two idols last week, when she didn't have any reason to use two (she could have just used one). But of course, since she made the decision, it was a good one (to her), yet Russell's decision becomes a 'wasted on'. Parvati annoyed me with that last night.


Exactly...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Alpinemaps said:


> Parvati is a hypocrite. She used two idols last week, when she didn't have any reason to use two (she could have just used one). But of course, since she made the decision, it was a good one (to her), yet Russell's decision becomes a 'wasted on'. Parvati annoyed me with that last night.


I don't agree with that. Parvati was attempting to ensure that no Villains got voted out. She knew Danielle was safe. She had a reasonable expectation that she was safe based on Amanda's poor acting. She knew the Heroes suspected that Russell still had JT's idol, so they weren't going to vote for him. So the way to ensure that a Hero went home at that TC was to make Jerri and Sandra safe as well. Had she known which one the Heroes were targeting, then of course she could have only played one, but she didn't know, so she had to cover all her bases. How stupid would she have looked if she gave it to Jerri and they voted Sandra, or vice versa?

As for Russell playing his this week, that turned out to be a waste, but given what Russell knew going in, it wasn't a waste at all. He knew the Heroes wanted him gone, and he knew that they'd potentially flipped Sandra, and he wasn't sure if Candice would flip. He knew the Heroes thought that Danielle had the HII, so Russell was fair game. There were too many variables. So he did the only thing he could do to ensure that he wouldn't be going home: play his HII.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah - Russell didn't "waste" an HII at all. He wasn't absolutely positive how the votes would turn out and because of that, coupled with him not having individual immunity, he was vulnerable. And when you're vulnerable, you do everything you can to ensure you remain safe. Russell's only safe move was to play his HII. It wasn't a waste. As it turns out, it was unnecessary, but it wasn't a waste.

I can't believe Candice screwed things up for the Heroes. Sandra was flipped. The Heroes are done.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> She walked over to their clique and was asked "did you get it?" (the clue). She said yes, told her catfight story and off her and Russell went to look for the idol. He found it before she did and hid it in his pocket before she saw him with it and basically walked away leaving her to look in the rain.


Sheesh! WHY did she feel she should tell Russell? Very dumb move.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't agree with that. Parvati was attempting to ensure that no Villains got voted out. She knew Danielle was safe. She had a reasonable expectation that she was safe based on Amanda's poor acting. She knew the Heroes suspected that Russell still had JT's idol, so they weren't going to vote for him. So the way to ensure that a Hero went home at that TC was to make Jerri and Sandra safe as well. Had she known which one the Heroes were targeting, then of course she could have only played one, but she didn't know, so she had to cover all her bases. How stupid would she have looked if she gave it to Jerri and they voted Sandra, or vice versa?
> 
> As for Russell playing his this week, that turned out to be a waste, but given what Russell knew going in, it wasn't a waste at all. He knew the Heroes wanted him gone, and he knew that they'd potentially flipped Sandra, and he wasn't sure if Candice would flip. He knew the Heroes thought that Danielle had the HII, so Russell was fair game. There were too many variables. So he did the only thing he could do to ensure that he wouldn't be going home: play his HII.


Gotta disagree. And I'll use your logic, too. 

Parv didn't know who was getting voted out, Sandra or Jerri. Russell didn't know who was getting voted out (him). So, well played by both of them. It wasn't actually wasted by either one of them.

It was hypocritical of Parv to call it a waste, because he played in a situation just like she played it in - where they didn't know who was getting voted out, so all that much better to cover your bases.

The only reason it backfired on Russell, is that he didn't see what the Heroes did - that if he had it or if Danielle had it, either one of them would play it. I thought it was good to target Parv. But, without the flip of Sandra, it was useless.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Sheesh! WHY did she feel she should tell Russell? Very dumb move.


My guess is that it was partially based on the rant that Russell went on the previous night after Parvati played both idols. Russell was pissed that Parv and Danielle had found an idol without telling him, and because Colby and Amanda knew that she had a clue, there was no way she was going to be able to keep it secret, so in order to maintain her alliance with Russell, she had to let him in on it.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> She knew the Heroes suspected that Russell still had JT's idol, so they weren't going to vote for him.


The Heroes knew that Russell didn't have JT's idol anymore. She played 2 idols last week. There were only 2 in the game at that time. The Heroes figured that Danielle would give _her_ newly found idol to Russell, since word was they wanted Russell out of the game. They figured he had an idol, they just didn't know he found it himself.

deb


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> Sheesh! WHY did she feel she should tell Russell? Very dumb move.


Because Colby and Amanda knew. If she'd lied and then Russel found out from one of them, it wouldn't have been pretty.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I still don't understand how Danielle thought she had claim to the clue. She put it down, and Amanda snatched it up. How Danielle thinks that the clue remained hers when she put it down is puzzling. Not only that, but Amanda giving it up without opening it.

Russell is right on Colby - he has completely checked out of the game and just doesn't care anymore. Colby should have said that all three will get the clue, but if Danielle wants to actually keep it and possess it, that's okay but only after Amanda (who would share it with Colby) was allowed to read it.

There isn't a Hero left that is worth a damn.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

debtoine said:


> The Heroes knew that Russell didn't have JT's idol anymore. She played 2 idols last week. There were only 2 in the game at that time. The Heroes figured that Danielle would give _her_ newly found idol to Russell, since word was they wanted Russell out of the game. They figured he had an idol, they just didn't know he found it himself.
> 
> deb


You misunderstand. My post was justifying why Parvati played both HIIs last week. And part of that justification was because the Heroes believed Russell had JT's idol, so they weren't going to vote for him.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I can't believe Candice screwed things up for the Heroes. Sandra was flipped. The Heroes are done.


I don't put all the blame with her. She obviously didn't know that Russell would go running off to Sandra to blab, "Candice just told me that you said 'blah blah blah'!!". Evidenced by her walking so fast on the beach trying to catch up to Russell when he went to talk to Sandra.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I don't think it matters to Parvati whether Russell playing the idol was really a "waste" or not; her comment at tribal was just to poke at Russell because he was vulnerable and she took the opportunity - if he'd been right she would have stroked him about what a great play it was...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Rules-wise, would Amanda have been able to keep the clue?


In his blog, Jeff says they have no rule for this. It's something they never considered. They have the rule about stealing the HII itself (you can't), but no rule about the clues. He said it was up to the contestants to work it out.

I personally thought Colby handled it incredibly poorly, from a strategic POV.



DevdogAZ said:


> <snip> they've now realized that the more times an HII is played at TC, the better the TC is, so now they're immediately reinserting played idols back into the game, and making the clues super easy, so that the HII will always be a threat.<snip>


Also in his blog, Jeff says they intend to make the HII harder to find in the future:


> INSIGHT: Next season it will take more than just looking under a rock to find a hidden idol. I wont give away what were doing, but in planning our creative for next season we coined a phrase, The Russell Factor and it influenced how we will play the hidden idol next season.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Also in his blog, Jeff says they intend to make the HII harder to find in the future:


I thought he said something like that after last season, too.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> I thought he said something like that after last season, too.


I would say they are harder to find this season. As I recall, last season Russel found the first 2 idols without even a clue to go by. There's no way he'd have found this season's idols that way.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Rules-wise, would Amanda have been able to keep the clue?


I think so.

It was on the floor.

I'm stunned that Amanda gave it back and that Colby thought she should.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> You misunderstand. My post was justifying why Parvati played both HIIs last week. And part of that justification was because the Heroes believed Russell had JT's idol, so they weren't going to vote for him.


Somehow I missed that.

I'll blame it on lack of sleep. 

deb


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'm stunned that Amanda gave it back and that Colby thought she should.


I think Colby just wanted to get back to watching the movie. He's so checked out of this game that he didn't even care about the clue, and just wanted to have the fight be over. He probably realized that Danielle's resolve is much stronger than Amanda's, so if he sided with Danielle, Amanda would cave and everything would be done, whereas if he sided with Amanda, Danielle would never cave, and he'd have to deal with the catfight all night.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

dbranco said:


> A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


That's what I thought would happen.

If I had been Amanda, I would have held it until the producers stepped in. Danielle obviously can't fight her for it, as that breaks a rule.

Stoopid Amanda, stoopid Candace (for trusting Russell). Bye bye.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I think so.
> 
> It was on the floor.
> 
> I'm stunned that Amanda gave it back and that Colby thought she should.


In Jeff's blog he said that no one had officially laid claim to it. Yes, Danielle found it, but she immediately put it on the floor, not in a pocket or something. Amanda found it on the floor, and snatched it up. Then, cat fight.

deb


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Alpinemaps said:


> Parvati is a hypocrite. She used two idols last week, when she didn't have any reason to use two (she could have just used one). But of course, since she made the decision, it was a good one (to her), yet Russell's decision becomes a 'wasted on'. Parvati annoyed me with that last night.


Unless we're all falling for creative editing.

Parvati made it seem really obvious that the Villians knew they had Sandra and Candace's vote. Of course we didn't know that, but I'm wondering if the Villians did.

Now if I'm Russell I still play it -- no way do you want to go home with a HII in your pocket.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

debtoine said:


> In Jeff's blog he said that no one had officially laid claim to it. Yes, Danielle found it, but she immediately put it on the floor, not in a pocket or something. Amanda found it on the floor, and snatched it up. Then, cat fight.
> 
> deb


So based on what Jeff said, he sounds like he's siding with Amanda on this, because once she picked it up in her hand, she had possession. Makes it even DUMBER what Colby did!! Colby's game play has never been his strong suit. He practically GAVE the million to Tina. If he doesn't win physically, he has no game.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Rules-wise, would Amanda have been able to keep the clue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is no rule about this, Amanda should never have given up the clue, at least not without reading it first.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Actually I think it's the opposite, with the exception of last season. Since everyone playing has seen the game played, they have their ideas of why someone should win, and who is the "better player". But if you are choosing between Russell, Parv or Danielle, it's a tossup. If you through Jeri or Sandra in the mix, then both can make their case for winning AND were not nasty about it.


I was waiting to post something like this before I got to this post. Last season was the exception, not the rule. The vast majority of final Tribal Council votes have gone toward players that people think played the game the best. Many jury members who have had intense grudges have come out and said "I've got to hand it [him or her] but they played the best game that's why they're there and I'm here." Last season's final vote was a travesty, but you could also argue that the social aspect is just as important.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

dbranco said:


> A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


A better compromise would have been "menage a trois" :up:


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The funniest thing is that Colby didn't even seem to care or want it himself! And then he "decided" that Danielle gets it without even having paid attention to what was going on, the person who wasn't even in his alliance. I think Colby is just coasting through the game and he really checked out a long time ago.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Beware! Big spoiler about next week's episode in Jeff's blog.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> The funniest thing is that Colby didn't even seem to care or want it himself! And then he "decided" that Danielle gets it without even having paid attention to what was going on, the person who wasn't even in his alliance. I think Colby is just coasting through the game and he really checked out a long time ago.


After reading Probst's blog this week, he indicates there is not rule that would settle the dispute. Given that, there is no way Amanda should have ever let go of that clue.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

bryhamm said:


> After reading Probst's blog this week, he indicates there is not rule that would settle the dispute. Given that, there is no way Amanda should have ever let go of that clue.


But I think Amanda did not know at that moment that the producers would take the position that there was no rule. In other words, had Amanda, Colby, and Danielle been told in advance of the reward, "by the way, if you find a clue to a hidden immunity idol, take care of it, because there are no rules about who it belongs to," she might have acted differently.

Or not. As Probst notes, the difference between her and Parvati is that Parvati knows how to stand up for herself.

On another note, have the producers stopped with the disgusting local food eating challenges? I don't seem to recall seeing one of those bug-eating contests in a few seasons now.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

As soon as Colby made his stupid ruling, Amanda should have eaten the clue. Just popped into her mouth, chewed a few times, and swallowed.

If you can't keep the advantage for yourself, don't let your enemy have it either.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Doggie Bear said:


> On another note, have the producers stopped with the disgusting local food eating challenges? I don't seem to recall seeing one of those bug-eating contests in a few seasons now.


They had a food challange last season. I don't think they did any bugs, but they did the nasty seafood. I remember the crazy mullet chick did well. At least I think I remember it, it was more than 6 months ago now.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

The current challenges have been great. I liked this building one -- seemed fair for all.

Eating challenges are lame IMHO. Fear Factor was silly.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Yeah - Russell didn't "waste" an HII at all. He wasn't absolutely positive how the votes would turn out and because of that, coupled with him not having individual immunity, he was vulnerable. And when you're vulnerable, you do everything you can to ensure you remain safe. Russell's only safe move was to play his HII. It wasn't a waste. As it turns out, it was unnecessary, but it wasn't a waste.


Exactly. It wasn't a waste at all. To those who think it was a waste, tell that to James who in a past season got voted out with two idols in his pocket.

What I hated the most about this episode was the cat fight over the clue. What are the exact rules on this? Does any viewer know? Because it sounds like the players don't know either, and these are "all-stars." Can you steal an idol from someone's bag when they are sleeping, etc. can you trip someone going up the stairs on the way to the museum to get to the clue first? I mean even on a stupid train wreck show like The Real World, they always make it to where if you hit someone, you're gone from the show.

The vagueness of it all makes it suck.

It reminds me of something like when you have a home game of poker someone calls a game with deuces wild. One guy has five of a kind and the other has a royal flush, and there's a debate over which hand wins because it was never called ahead of time. Just causes a bad vibe for the entire game. When you're playing for money, let alone a MILLION DOLLARS, these rules need to be super clear to the players and the viewers.


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but has anyone figured out if Russell at this point knows that he lost last season? I wonder when, in the game, it occurred? Because didn't he get pulled from the all-star edition to go to the season 19 finale.. or am I way off on that?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Colby just wanted to get back to watching the movie. He's so checked out of this game that he didn't even care about the clue, and just wanted to have the fight be over. He probably realized that Danielle's resolve is much stronger than Amanda's, so if he sided with Danielle, Amanda would cave and everything would be done, whereas if he sided with Amanda, Danielle would never cave, and he'd have to deal with the catfight all night.


I agree with your synopsis of Colby...totally checked out!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Magister said:


> They had a food challange last season. I don't think they did any bugs, but they did the nasty seafood. I remember the crazy mullet chick did well. At least I think I remember it, it was more than 6 months ago now.


And I bet the all stars agree to come back on the condition that there are no nasty food challenges.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

inaka said:


> Exactly. It wasn't a waste at all. To those who think it was a waste, tell that to James who in a past season got voted out with two idols in his pocket.
> 
> What I hated the most about this episode was the cat fight over the clue. What are the exact rules on this? Does any viewer know? Because it sounds like the players don't know either, and these are "all-stars." Can you steal an idol from someone's bag when they are sleeping, etc. can you trip someone going up the stairs on the way to the museum to get to the clue first? I mean even on a stupid train wreck show like The Real World, they always make it to where if you hit someone, you're gone from the show.
> 
> ...


Not sure about everything, but I did make a post where Probst talked about the fact that there was not a rule in place for this.

I know there was one season where someone went looking through someone else's bag to see if they had the HII but could not take it. There must be some rule about "possession" some how defined.



claire_d said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but has anyone figured out if Russell at this point knows that he lost last season? I wonder when, in the game, it occurred? Because didn't he get pulled from the all-star edition to go to the season 19 finale.. or am I way off on that?


I think you are off on this. I think this season finished filming before last year's finale aired.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

claire_d said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but has anyone figured out if Russell at this point knows that he lost last season? I wonder when, in the game, it occurred? Because didn't he get pulled from the all-star edition to go to the season 19 finale.. or am I way off on that?


The All Star season had been over for a while (months) by the time the S19 finale happened.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Not sure about everything, but I did make a post where Probst talked about the fact that there was not a rule in place for this.
> 
> I know there was one season where someone went looking through someone else's bag to see if they had the HII but could not take it. There must be some rule about "possession" some how defined.


See, this is seriously lame to me. A million dollar "game show" so to speak, without a clear rule on something so influential? Needs to be clear to the players and viewers as well.

Yeah, I remember off the top of my head that I think it was that Olympic sprinter Crystal who went through someone's bag just to ensure they had the idol. They did, but didn't take it. So if there is no clear rule, maybe she could have thrown it into the lake? I mean, she didn't steal it, she would have just "moved it" into the lake? LOL. Seems lame to be vague on this.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

claire_d said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but has anyone figured out if Russell at this point knows that he lost last season? I wonder when, in the game, it occurred? Because didn't he get pulled from the all-star edition to go to the season 19 finale.. or am I way off on that?


You are off. This season finished filming on Sep 16, 2009. The finale for last season was on Dec 20, 2009. More interesting is the fact that Russell was basically in Samoa for 4 straight months - I wonder if he even came home for the 2 weeks in between the filming.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_19
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_20


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

claire_d said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but has anyone figured out if Russell at this point knows that he lost last season? I wonder when, in the game, it occurred? Because didn't he get pulled from the all-star edition to go to the season 19 finale.. or am I way off on that?


IIRC he had just gotten "back" from this season right before the last finale so he didn't know the entire time


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

inaka said:


> See, this is seriously lame to me. A million dollar "game show" so to speak, without a clear rule on something so influential? Needs to be clear to the players and viewers as well.


I don't think it's unclear at all. There aren't many rules and it's always been inferred that what isn't explicitly disallowed is okay.

- No physical assaults.

- No collusion to split prize money.

- No stealing of Immunity Idol from another player.

Really, that's about it. By my understanding of Survivor rules, Amanda absolutely was not obligated to give that clue back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

inaka said:


> See, this is seriously lame to me. A million dollar "game show" so to speak, without a clear rule on something so influential? Needs to be clear to the players and viewers as well.
> 
> Yeah, I remember off the top of my head that I think it was that Olympic sprinter Crystal who went through someone's bag just to ensure they had the idol. They did, but didn't take it. So if there is no clear rule, maybe she could have thrown it into the lake? I mean, she didn't steal it, she would have just "moved it" into the lake? LOL. Seems lame to be vague on this.


There are clear rules as to the actual idol....just no rules on the clues about the idol.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

inaka said:


> See, this is seriously lame to me. A million dollar "game show" so to speak, without a clear rule on something so influential? Needs to be clear to the players and viewers as well.
> 
> Yeah, I remember off the top of my head that I think it was that Olympic sprinter Crystal who went through someone's bag just to ensure they had the idol. They did, but didn't take it. So if there is no clear rule, maybe she could have thrown it into the lake? I mean, she didn't steal it, she would have just "moved it" into the lake? LOL. Seems lame to be vague on this.


Can't steal the idol from someone after they have it (that includes taking it out of their bag). However, there's no rule for the clue. In the absence of a rule, you act accordingly and do everything you can to get yourself farther in this game. That's why it's so unbelievable that Amanda just gave up the clue without much of a fight, because there was no reason she had to do that.

Really, you should read Probst's blog. He gives lots of insight about the show and answers questions like this.


mostman said:


> You are off. This season finished filming on Sep 16, 2009. The finale for last season was on Dec 20, 2009. More interesting is the fact that Russell was basically in Samoa for 4 straight months - I wonder if he even came home for the 2 weeks in between the filming.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_19
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_20


He did come home between the two seasons, but only for a few days. I think there was about a two week period between them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The thing that I thought was stupid about the clue thing was once Danielle put it on the floor (which in itself I really didn't feel was that stupid as she didn't want to be obvious about sticking it in her clothing somewhere) was that she just LEFT IT on the floor when Amanda started walking around that side of the bed! OK, ditch it to not be obvious, but when someone is closing in on it, grab it, shove it under the bed or something. Don't just leave it lying there.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Can't steal the idol from someone after they have it (that includes taking it out of their bag). However, there's no rule for the clue. In the absence of a rule, you act accordingly and do everything you can to get yourself farther in this game. That's why it's so unbelievable that Amanda just gave up the clue without much of a fight, because there was no reason she had to do that.
> 
> Really, you should read Probst's blog. He gives lots of insight about the show and answers questions like this.
> 
> He did come home between the two seasons, but only for a few days. I think there was about a two week period between them.


Fair enough and thanks for the info regarding the rule. I didn't know any of that.
(Also thanks to pmyers and heySkippy as well)

I would love to read the blog, but I hate knowing anything more about the show ahead of time. Does Probst's blog only cover things in the past week, or does it "look ahead" and hint a previews for next week, etc?

If if only looks back, I'll definitely check into it, but the game is much more fun when I have no clue what to expect next week. I never watch the previews for next week at the end, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

inaka said:


> Fair enough and thanks for the info regarding the rule. I didn't know any of that.
> (Also thanks to pmyers and heySkippy as well)
> 
> I would love to read the blog, but I hate knowing anything more about the show ahead of time. Does Probst's blog only cover things in the past week, or does it "look ahead" and hint a previews for next week, etc?
> ...


Generally, his blog is only regarding the current week's episode. It's kind of a recap mixed with his personal thoughts and insights about the players and the game. This week's blog is especially good. He generally doesn't talk about upcoming info. HOWEVER, the very last line of this week's blog does give a spoiler about next week's show, so I still recommend you read the blog, but just stop before the very end. There's a P.S. that refers to something further up in the blog, then there's a final line about next week. Everything up to the P.S. is safe.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Generally, his blog is only regarding the current week's episode. It's kind of a recap mixed with his personal thoughts and insights about the players and the game. This week's blog is especially good. He generally doesn't talk about upcoming info. HOWEVER, the very last line of this week's blog does give a spoiler about next week's show, so I still recommend you read the blog, but just stop before the very end. There's a P.S. that refers to something further up in the blog, then there's a final line about next week. Everything up to the P.S. is safe.


Cool, thanks for the info.
I'll totally check it out and avoid the P.S.!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

...in a side note, anyone know why Rupert speaks like Kevin from The Office? LOL


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> I don't think it's unclear at all. There aren't many rules and it's always been inferred that what isn't explicitly disallowed is okay.
> 
> - No physical assaults.
> 
> ...


And with those rules, and Amanda knowing that, she should have just held the clue and waited for Danielle to punch her.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

inaka said:


> Cool, thanks for the info.
> I'll totally check it out and avoid the P.S.!


I just read the P.S.

Next week...



Spoiler



I'll be tuned in.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> *Can't steal the idol from someone after they have it (that includes taking it out of their bag). * However, there's no rule for the clue. In the absence of a rule, you act accordingly and do everything you can to get yourself farther in this game. That's why it's so unbelievable that Amanda just gave up the clue without much of a fight, because there was no reason she had to do that.
> 
> Really, you should read Probst's blog. He gives lots of insight about the show and answers questions like this.
> 
> He did come home between the two seasons, but only for a few days. I think there was about a two week period between them.


You know how Russell hides the idol somewhere (like burying it). If someone found it after he hid it, could they keep it? My guess is yes. It is only "yours" if you have it on your person or in your bag.

Thus, I would treat the clue the same way. Danielle put it on the ground which made it fair game for anyone. Had she kept it on her body, Amanda would not have been able to take it imo.

Speaking of which, why did Danielle drop it. Slide it down the backside of your bikini bottoms. She was laying the perfect way to do this.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> The thing that I thought was stupid about the clue thing was once Danielle put it on the floor (which in itself I really didn't feel was that stupid as she didn't want to be obvious about sticking it in her clothing somewhere) was that she just LEFT IT on the floor when Amanda started walking around that side of the bed! OK, ditch it to not be obvious, but when someone is closing in on it, grab it, shove it under the bed or something. Don't just leave it lying there.


Apparently it was the editing. She picked it up and put it under her pillow, which was why Amanda asked her to scoot over. For some reason they showed it like Danielle reached back down to the floor to get it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> You know how Russell hides the idol somewhere (like burying it). If someone found it after he hid it, could they keep it? My guess is yes. It is only "yours" if you have it on your person or in your bag.
> 
> Thus, I would treat the clue the same way. Danielle put it on the ground which made it fair game for anyone. Had she kept it on her body, Amanda would not have been able to take it imo.
> 
> Speaking of which, why did Danielle drop it. Slide it down the backside of your bikini bottoms. She was laying the perfect way to do this.


I agree that Danielle made a big mistake. I think she was trying to be as non-chalant about it as possible, but then didn't realize how far down to the floor it was, and that she wouldn't be able to pick it up without it being totally obvious.

Also, I wonder in situations like that whether the camera guys end up giving stuff away. If the camera guys are sitting there filming what looks to be a perfectly boring evening, and then suddenly one of them scoots over to the side of the bed and focuses on something on the floor, isn't that a dead giveaway to Amanda, who is already on high alert? Or maybe the camera guys didn't originally catch any of it on tape, but then after all was said and done, they got a closeup of the clue lying on the floor just to be able to tell the story better.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

dbranco said:


> A better compromise would be if Colby had said "Read the clue aloud so we all can hear it". Then let Danielle keep the clue paper.


Yeah. I'm in the camp that says possession is 9/10's of the law. If Amanda had it in her hand then it's hers. Danielle should have put it in her own hand or in her pocket. Finders keepers. If I had been in Amandas shoes you better believe I would have read the clue before I gave it back. That's assuming I gave it back at all. Can you imagine if two GUYS had been in the same scenario? Punches would be flying.

Side note: Love how Danielle said she had to wrestle Amanda to the ground to get it. Yeah right. More like Daddy told Amanda to give it back.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Unless we're all falling for creative editing.
> 
> Parvati made it seem really obvious that the Villians knew they had Sandra and Candace's vote. Of course we didn't know that, but I'm wondering if the Villians did.
> *
> Now if I'm Russell I still play it -- no way do you want to go home with a HII in your pocket.*


Agreed. Seen that happen once too often.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Danielle could never wrestle Amanda to the ground. She couldn't get close enough to wrap her arms around anyone.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Danielle could never wrestle Amanda to the ground. She couldn't get close enough to wrap her arms around anyone.


I know, I think it's hilarious. There was no way Danielle was getting that II if Amanda hadn't decided to give it back (and then Danielle gives Russell the info so it did her absolutely no good anyway).

Would have been fun to see what happened. I'm quite sure Jeff would have had to get involved and I'm also quite sure that Amanda would have been allowed to keep it. I wish she had and I think she WOULD have if Colby had backed her up. Amanda had her fight face on by golly! She looked like the creature from "Alien" standing over Sigourney Weaver getting ready to attack.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Also, I wonder in situations like that whether the camera guys end up giving stuff away. If the camera guys are sitting there filming what looks to be a perfectly boring evening, and then suddenly one of them scoots over to the side of the bed and focuses on something on the floor, isn't that a dead giveaway to Amanda, who is already on high alert? Or maybe the camera guys didn't originally catch any of it on tape, but then after all was said and done, they got a closeup of the clue lying on the floor just to be able to tell the story better.


Yup, not to mention that they all have a strong suspicion that there's going to be a clue for the HII somewhere during the reward, so merely finding the clue isn't even that bad of a reveal. If Danielle snatched it quick out of the popcorn and said, "Woah, here's the clue! Sorry guys, I need this." then really, it's a good play. They know she has the clue, but not the idol itself. They may fear she gave it away, or will use it herself and they're still left wondering.

The funny thing is that the very second they said the reward was to see the movie Treasure Island, I thought right away, there's going to be a hidden "idol" in the popcorn. It was so obvious...like the scene in Diner.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Would have been fun to see what happened. I'm quite sure Jeff would have had to get involved and I'm also quite sure that Amanda would have been allowed to keep it. I wish she had and I think she WOULD have if Colby had backed her up. Amanda had her fight face on by golly! She looked like the creature from "Alien" standing over Sigourney Weaver getting ready to attack.


Shhhhh, quiet with all that strategy talk, Colby's trying to watch the movie!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

inaka said:


> Shhhhh, quiet with all that strategy talk, Colby's trying to watch the movie!


Yeah, I loved how he reached out and punched the PAUSE button on the video player before heroically intervening after Danielle wrestled Amanda to the ground.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

In the future, perhaps you'll need the clue and the HII to actually play the HII.

Or perhaps the clue has a key, and the HII is inside a locked case.

I missed Russell's first season, so maybe he did this. Why not spend your free time just turning over rocks and digging near every strange tree you find?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That's exactly how he found them. Last season they were hidden in more "Landmark" type places, though. A dock...a big hollow tree,etc...don't think it would work as well this season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

agree with everyone about the fight for the clue...I'm glad Amanda got voted out as an indirect consequence of it...

but I am major pissed...my call about Barfarti getting voted out was coming along perfectly...until a hero made another unbelievably boneheaded and totally idiotic decision to flip...I had the whole thing perfectly called


----------



## acegolfer (Jul 14, 2004)

Russell showed the HII to Candice and she probably shared this information with the Heroes. Otherwise, Heroes probably targeted Russell instead of Parvati. In this scenario, Candice and Sandra would have voted Russell. Candice and Sandra indicated that they didn't want to face Russell, if Parvati is gone. I think that's one of the reasons why they voted Amanda. 

I think showing HII to Candice was a great move by Russell. That was a Russell seed.


----------



## acegolfer (Jul 14, 2004)

I couldn't understand Sandra's vote until now. Now I think her vote was a really smart decision to increase her odds of winning the game. My analysis is assuming that she's playing this game to win. She probably would prefer to vote off early rather than going to the final 3 and lose.

So let's compare the 2 final 3 scenarios for Sandra.

Remember that the final 12 consists of 7 villains and 5 heroes. These are the pool for the jury.

Scenario 1: Sandra making to final 3 with the heroes

Jury: 6 villains + 3 heroes. The 3 heroes vote will go to final 2 heroes not Sandra. Sandra will not get 4 villain votes (Russell, Parvati, Danielle, Jerri) because she betrayed them. She will probably get Coach and Courtney's votes. Tally: 2 votes. Sandra has zero chance of winning and a hero will win it all.


Scenario 2: Sandra making to final 3 with the villains

There will be 5 heroes and 4 villains in the jury. She can easily get 5 heroes vote because she tried to work with Heroes. She can argue that she voted Amanda only because Candice jumped the ship. We saw Sandra trying to convince Candice to vote off Parvati but Candice wouldn't listen. Sandra will also get Coach and Courtney's vote. Tally: 7 votes, Sandra wins in a landslide. I think Candice did a great favor to Sandra, if Sandra eventually wins.

We never hear any strategy about how to get the jury's vote in the confession. But I'm sure Sandra did the math and concluded Scenario 2 is better for her. 

I'm not saying Sandra is going to make to the final 3. But given that she makes it to the final 3, she has much better chance of winning if she goes with the villains.

Instead of final 3, if the final vote is between the final 2, then the same logic still applies. Do we know it's final 3 or final 2?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> .......
> So Parvati looked pretty peeved at Russell for using the idol, what with her rolling her eyes at him and hissing, "You wasted one."
> ......


She shouldn't be pissed. No more so than Russell not knowing about Parv's last HII.



flyers088 said:


> ...... I also have a feeling that people will associate Parv with Russell and that will burn her in the end. ......


Not necessarily. She's a good speaker. She should be able to portray that she was the one controlling the "evil" Russell.



Magister said:


> Agreed. I didn't like her at all in her season. This time around, except for a little cattiness in the beginning, she has turned into one of the more likeable people left. And I think she looks great. The tan and outdoors do wonderful things to her.


Yes they do! :up::up:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

inaka said:


> ...in a side note, anyone know why Rupert speaks like Kevin from The Office? LOL


Because he loves cookies. Num num num!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Because he loves cookies. Num num num!


Well played


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

acegolfer said:


> I couldn't understand Sandra's vote until now. Now I think her vote was a really smart decision to increase her odds of winning the game. My analysis is assuming that she's playing this game to win. She probably would prefer to vote off early rather than going to the final 3 and lose.
> 
> So let's compare the 2 final 3 scenarios for Sandra.
> 
> ...


Good analysis. And we don't know whether it's final 2 or final 3, but we assume it's final 3 because they started the jury with 12 people left, so if it's final 2, that would put 10 people on the jury and make for an easy tie. With 9 jury and 3 finalists, there's still a chance of a three-way tie, but that's much less likely.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I really think Sandra is much more of a strategic and long term player than people want to give her credit for. She knows when to just go along and when to try to make something happen. I didn't really "get" her when I saw her before, but I am gaining a lot of respect this season.

I would like to go back and rewatch parts of the season that she won.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I really think Sandra is much more of a strategic and long term player than people want to give her credit for. She knows when to just go along and when to try to make something happen. I didn't really "get" her when I saw her before, but I am gaining a lot of respect this season.
> 
> I would like to go back and rewatch parts of the season that she won.


I'm coming around on Sandra. She's impressing me lately.

But I'm not entirely sure if it's a conscious game play thing, or just her natural personality and how it fits in. But either way, she's navigating this well for the position she's in.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

inaka said:


> ...in a side note, anyone know why Rupert speaks like Kevin from The Office? LOL


No No No... He sounds like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Regarding Parvati's play last week, I have a question. She played two idols, but I think she only needed to play one. She has a good idea she's not going home, since the heroes told Russell to vote for her, but they didn't trust him, and just needed to break up the villain's votes. So, she knows its not her. Jeff asks if anyone is playing an idol, and she pulls it out. The heroes are all smiles, she knows its not her. So she gives it to Sandra, the heroes are all still smiles. So, if the villains were really on their game, they should have noticed that, and Sandra should have given it to Jerri, the only person who could be voted out. Would that have worked? Passing an idol around until you think you've got the right person based upon the reactions of the other side?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

20-20 Hindsight. What if the Heros pulled a Tyson, and didn't hang together? Plus, this way made for better TV.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Regarding Parvati's play last week, I have a question. She played two idols, but I think she only needed to play one. She has a good idea she's not going home, since the heroes told Russell to vote for her, but they didn't trust him, and just needed to break up the villain's votes. So, she knows its not her. Jeff asks if anyone is playing an idol, and she pulls it out. The heroes are all smiles, she knows its not her. So she gives it to Sandra, the heroes are all still smiles. So, if the villains were really on their game, they should have noticed that, and Sandra should have given it to Jerri, the only person who could be voted out. Would that have worked? Passing an idol around until you think you've got the right person based upon the reactions of the other side?


I see no reason why she could not do that.

Of course, you don't really know when those smiles were actually happening...but this is a brilliant idea...


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> HOWEVER, the very last line of this week's blog does give a spoiler about next week's show, so I still recommend you read the blog, but just stop before the very end. There's a P.S. that refers to something further up in the blog, then there's a final line about next week. Everything up to the P.S. is safe.


After reading a few of the comments, I was a little apprehensive about reading the end of the blog, unsure of what exactly it was going to give away. After reading it, I didn't think it was that bad of a spoiler. For anyone wondering whether or not to read it, I'll just say it doesn't really give away anything about the players (who wins a challenge, that there is an injury, a crack within an alliance, etc). It's more about the show itself, something like what next weeks immunity challenge will be, or what their reward will be, etc. You could replace the remaining contestants with 8 random people and the "spoiler" would have been just as applicable. I suspect that only people who are hardcore about not knowing ANYTHING AT ALL would be upset by reading the spoiler (though perhaps I'm wrong).


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

As I see it, none for the core four villains know who cast the fifth vote. Maybe it was Sandra, maybe Courtney, but the tribal council stopped after five votes were cast for Amanda. They still don't know if Sandra flipped or if they can really trust Courtney, so that adds some mystery to the villains thoughts. I did notice the votes during Amanda's exit speech and it was 6-3, with both Sandra and Courtney voting for Amanda.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

oops


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

TomK said:


> As I see it, none for the core four villains know who cast the fifth vote. Maybe it was Sandra, maybe Courtney, but the tribal council stopped after five votes were cast for Amanda. They still don't know if Sandra flipped or if they can really trust Courtney, so that adds some mystery to the villains thoughts. I did notice the votes during Amanda's exit speech and it was 6-3, with both Sandra and Courtney voting for Amanda.


But they always maximize drama, so if they only showed 3 votes for Parv, then everybody knows there were not 4 votes for Parv.

I must say that Sandra is the most inept card-house builder I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Wonder if you would act this way if you were in line to win a million?

"Survivor" villain Russell Hantz arrested

http://www.examiner.com/x-18010-Por...m4d23-Survivor-villain-Russell-Hantz-arrested


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Wow, that's the second time in a week.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Kablemodem said:


> Wow, that's the second time in a week.


Looks like it is the same incident I know of. Source of the second one?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TomK said:


> As I see it, none for the core four villains know who cast the fifth vote. Maybe it was Sandra, maybe Courtney, but the tribal council stopped after five votes were cast for Amanda. They still don't know if Sandra flipped or if they can really trust Courtney, so that adds some mystery to the villains thoughts. I did notice the votes during Amanda's exit speech and it was 6-3, with both Sandra and Courtney voting for Amanda.


not Courtney (yuk)...Candice (yum)


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Anubys said:


> not Courtney (yuk)...Candice (yum)


:up:


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Ooops, I meant Candice in this episode.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So, no one else wants to slap the smirk and *****iness right off of Courtney's face? Man she is so annoying. She was even mocking Jeff!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I like Courtney.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Me too...


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Courtney is seriously one of my all time favorite survivors. Not even joking. I think she is hilarious.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> So, no one else wants to slap the smirk and *****iness right off of Courtney's face? Man she is so annoying. She was even mocking Jeff!


I'm with ya Jen. She annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> The thing that I thought was stupid about the clue thing was once Danielle put it on the floor (which in itself I really didn't feel was that stupid as she didn't want to be obvious about sticking it in her clothing somewhere) was that she just LEFT IT on the floor when Amanda started walking around that side of the bed! OK, ditch it to not be obvious, but when someone is closing in on it, grab it, shove it under the bed or something. Don't just leave it lying there.


Agreed. Amanda got the clue because Danielle was stupid. For my money Amanda should have kept it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> I'm with ya Jen. She annoys the piss out of me.


+1. I do think her wicked sarcasm is funny as hell but as a player she annoys me no end. Her conduct at the tribal was beyond stupid.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> +1. I do think her wicked sarcasm is funny as hell but as a player she annoys me no end. Her conduct at the tribal was beyond stupid.


This is a perfect description for how I feel. :up:


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Her conduct at the tribal was beyond stupid.


What was stupid about it?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Courtney is a lousy player, but her antics entertain me. Thus she ended up getting voted out perfectly IMHO as I enjoy her on the jury (but not in the game).


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

I wasn't a fan of Courtney's behavior either. She thinks she is the only one who 'gets it'. Mocking Russell is stupid. You are out. He is not. Laughing because you think Russell is about to get voted out makes you look like an idiot when he doesn't. I generally don't like 'talkers', because I find its usually a result of having a lot to hide.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> What was stupid about it?


She acts like she's above it all, but she's not. She chose to participate and she _is_ part of Survivor.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Another example is her comment to Jeff "You do that, Jeff" after he said "I'll go read the votes."; just snarky and unnecessary - and not funny, which is what I think she was going for...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> Another example is her comment to Jeff "You do that, Jeff" after he said "I'll go read the votes."; just snarky and unnecessary - and not funny, which is what I think she was going for...


I think she was going for a bit of payback for the crap that Jeff had given her. Sort of a reminder that being respectful to Jeff isn't a mandatory part of the game. 

Anyway, she makes me laugh. If we all thought the same things were funny, it'd be a pretty dull world.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Anyway, she makes me laugh. If we all thought the same things were funny, it'd be a pretty dull world.


huh? wouldn't all the jokes we hear be funny? cause there would not be any disagreement on what is or is not funny?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> cause there would not be any disagreement


Hence my point. What would we talk about?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Hence my point. What would we talk about?


Boobs, of course!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> I think she was going for a bit of payback for the crap that Jeff had given her. Sort of a reminder that being respectful to Jeff isn't a mandatory part of the game.
> 
> Anyway, she makes me laugh. If we all thought the same things were funny, it'd be a pretty dull world.


Well, I don't recall her getting too bullied by Jeff at Tribal; I always thought she held her own pretty well. And I don't know how much of a zinger it was to say that - I guess she was making fun of the fact that he says that after every vote?

I'm pretty indifferent to her generally; but I do think she has been acting foolish since she got to the jury. I agree with you though, to each his own:up:


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> I guess she was making fun of the fact that he says that after every vote?


That was my impression. FWIW, Jeff likes Courtney. This is from his blog after she got voted off:



> You may find this hard to believe but I miss her. I really dig Courtney. One of the reasons I enjoy her is her laser sharp wit. She could talk me under the table (as you saw at many a tribal council) but I still like taking my swings. I think Courtney enjoyed herself out there more than she likes to admit. I look forward to seeing her on the jury. I expect interesting wardrobe choices and lots of dramatic facial expressions during Tribal.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

While I can't stand Sandra personally, she is a good game player and a master of the "I don't care who it is as long as it's not me" strategy. It is interesting that she's never been in a real alliance and has always been a "floater"...from what I remember.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Goddammit, is her name "Parvati" or is it "Poverty"? Everything I read is PAR-VAT-EE, but everyone calls her Poverty. What an F-ed up name. Boo to her parents.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

bruab said:


> Goddammit, is her name "Parvati" or is it "Poverty"? Everything I read is PAR-VAT-EE, but everyone calls her Poverty. What an F-ed up name. Boo to her parents.


Parvati SHALLOW....um...she fits her last name well.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> And I don't know how much of a zinger it was to say that - I guess she was making fun of the fact that he says that after every vote?


Quite possibly, just like Jeff always says:

"worth playin' for?"

"Immunity once again is back up for grabs"

"This is what you covet."

I'm sure there are several others. 
FWIW I think Courtney's antics are funny on the jury.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

"Once again, immunity is back up for grabs!"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> Quite possibly, just like Jeff always says:
> 
> "worth playin' for?"
> 
> ...


there are a ton of them...but how can you forget "the tribe has spoken"


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anubys said:


> agree with everyone about the fight for the clue...I'm glad Amanda got voted out as an indirect consequence of it...
> 
> but I am major pissed...my call about Barfarti getting voted out was coming along perfectly...until a hero made another unbelievably boneheaded and totally idiotic decision to flip...I had the whole thing perfectly called


That's funny, 'cause I had the whole thing called perfectly until the Villians decided to vote out Amanda instead of Rupert. That's okay, this coming week will be Rupert or Colby's time to go. (The Villians just got a couple weeks ahead of me )


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Quite possibly, just like Jeff always says:
> 
> "worth playin' for?"
> 
> ...


"Come on in, guys!"

"Wanna know what you're playing for?"

"I'll go tally the votes."

"Once the votes are read, the decision is final and the person voted out will be asked to leave the Tribal Council area immediately. I'll now read the votes."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> That's funny, 'cause I had the whole thing called perfectly until the Villians decided to vote out Amanda instead of Rupert. That's okay, this coming week will be Rupert or Colby's time to go. (The Villians just got a couple weeks ahead of me )


well, hardly! 

predicting that the Villains were going to vote out someone from the Heroes next did not require any thought...

moi, on the other hand, predicted the Sandra flip as well as the targeting of Parvati (not Russell...that was genius on my part!)...heck, I even predicted someone on the heroes would do something dumb (aside from Rupert, the other 3 each made monumental dumb mistakes)...

up to there, I was dead on...to hedge my bets, I also said that the heroes would snatch defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> "Come on in, guys!"
> 
> "Wanna know what you're playing for?"
> 
> ...


I find myself doing a Rocky Horror Picture Show type audience participation at times. Jeff makes it too easy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I find myself doing a Rocky Horror Picture Show type audience participation at times. Jeff makes it too easy.


I do it all the time. My wife can't stand it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I do it all the time. My wife can't stand it.


tell her to join the club...we can't stand you, either!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> tell her to join the club...we can't stand you, either!


"TCF getting their first look at the new Heroes tribe. Anubys voted out at the last Tribal Council."


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Losers, I've got nothing for you. Head back to camp.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> "TCF getting their first look at the new Heroes tribe. Anubys voted out at the last Tribal Council."


I'm on the HEROES tribe? did you just call me dumb?


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Don't ever go back and watch season one. Very few of those catchphrases were in place yet and it just feels weird and wrong.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

bruab said:


> Don't ever go back and watch season one. Very few of those catchphrases were in place yet and it just feels weird and wrong.


See, I think watching S1 after 10 years now is fascinating. Jeff really wasn't quite sure of himself yet, and the contestants sure hadn't figured much of anything out. I think it's great to watch S1 just to see how far the game has evolved.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I imagine we will never see another 'dry' suvivor again, like Survivor Africa. I seem to remember they didn't live near water, although they did have challanges that involved it.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I see no reason why she could not do that.
> 
> Of course, you don't really know when those smiles were actually happening...but this is a brilliant idea...


Now that I think of it, I think Russell already did it when he saved Parvati the first time. He made like he was going to play the idol himself, then switched and gave it to Parvati. I wonder if he judged the expressions of the opposition, and acted accordingly.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Magister said:


> I imagine we will never see another 'dry' suvivor again, like Survivor Africa. I seem to remember they didn't live near water, although they did have challanges that involved it.


Their camp was by a river, and the river even flooded and took away their rice (IIRC).


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Their camp was by a river, and the river even flooded and took away their rice (IIRC).


I think that was Australia, not Africa.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> See, I think watching S1 after 10 years now is fascinating. Jeff really wasn't quite sure of himself yet, and the contestants sure hadn't figured much of anything out. I think it's great to watch S1 just to see how far the game has evolved.


And remember there was a guy who was voting people out alphabetically because nobody had developed a strategy yet. It was just so different than it is now.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Who's out tonight?

I know we don't usually guess here, but I'll go with Danielle. Seems so unlikely perhaps it'll happen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Who's out tonight?
> 
> I know we don't usually guess here, but I'll go with Danielle. Seems so unlikely perhaps it'll happen.


"Next time on . . . Survivor."

I'm guessing either Sandra or Candice. In order for the Heroes to win a vote outright at this point (not a tie), they'd need five votes. Rupert, Colby, and who? Sandra will flip if it makes sense for her. Candice is stuck in the middle and thinks Russell has promised her final three. Jerri knows enough not to jump ship at this point. So I don't think there's any way Rupert, Colby or Candice stay in the game unless Russell and Parvati decide to get someone else out first, and I think with the wrench that Sandra almost threw into things last week, and the fact that Candice was wishy-washy, I think Russell will do what he can to direct the vote toward one of them. It would be smart for him to direct it toward Sandra, but he may think that getting Candice out first and leaving only two original Heroes will be the better strategic play.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Who's out tonight?
> 
> I know we don't usually guess here, but I'll go with Danielle. Seems so unlikely perhaps it'll happen.


I would guess Candice is going to get payback for crossing the line last week.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

this is the critical time when the alliance with the numbers either sticks together and cruises to the end or starts thinking that they can afford to eat one of their own...

I say the Villains make the mistake and turn on each other...if only the heroes are smart enough to nudge them along!

one of the big three is going home tonight (Parv, Russell, or Danielle)...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Spoiler from Probst's blog last week:



Spoiler



I was just reminded that in last week's blog, Probst said that this week there will be two immunity challenges and two people will be going home. So I guess the discussion about who's going tonight is kind of moot, since it's only half of the story.



We'll know who's going home soon enough.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> And remember there was a guy who was voting people out alphabetically because nobody had developed a strategy yet. It was just so different than it is now.


Dr. Sean. Yeah - he was a complete tool. He wanted to be nice once he figured out what was happening with the Pagong and knew he stood no chance. He had the opportunity to change up the game and vote with the remaining Pagong members, but stuck with his "Alphabet Voting System" and Rich used it to get out Jenna.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I say it's going to be Rupert going home tonight. The Villians will go down one more time before eating one of their own. You don't want to eliminate a Villian tonight because that could open the door to the bottom two on the Villians side to jump ship and take out Russell, Parvati, or Danielle. After that, I think it'll then be Candice next due to her flipping since you don't want to let a second Hero join up with two Villians on the bottom to make a tie. Then, Russell, Parvati and Danielle have a smooth ride to the final 3 (unless Jerri or Sandra win that final 4th immunity).


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

jradosh said:


> I would guess Candice is going to get payback for crossing the line last week.


Yep, and the week before was Amanda, in sense, payback for lying to parv, the week before that JT for his move...they are paying for it....and if Candace tonight, that would also make 3 heroes gone after the merge. Then they can get rid of a couple of villains to get the remaining heroes to play along and then when they do they will get rid of them too. I think Parv and Russell aren't going anywhere but into the finals.


----------

